# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] War Of The Visions: FFBE Autoplay Bot [Bluestacks]

## PixelBott3r

Game details: WAR OF THE VISIONS FINAL FANTASY BRAVE EXVIUS Global Official Site | SQUARE ENIX

*The very First & most upto date FFBE:WOTV BOT:*

The long awaited Pixelbotter v2 is here!

No complicated or confusing setups, no messing with 3rd party applications, simply put in your login info, run the bot and away you go!

Quick Start Video:




Step 1) Open Bluestacks & set the Resolution as show - Enable ADB
Step 2) Restart Bluestacks (I've already done this prior to video) log into your game
Step 3) Put in your credentials & Start the bot! It'll auto detect the game 



FEATURES:

-Supports other Emulators out of the box such as LDPlayer (As long as you enable adb, set same profile as Bluestacks)
-Allow background botting - i.e bot will be contained within the Emulator and you can continue to use your PC
-Emulators can be resized to any size, or even minimized
-Automatically detect your game & Start the correct bot
-Multi-game botting - i.e Run STFC, FFBE, EVE, or any other available bots all at the SAME time!
-Multi Instance (Load up as many instance as your PC can handle - Start bot!)
-Only limitation will be your PC's performance (Amount of cpu cores / Ram / hardware etc)


100% Image based & 100% client sided no game modding or game injection!

visit: Pixelbotter.net - Custom Made Bots
live support: Pixelbotter Chat




LEGACY BOT:

New GUI (Legacy)







-Auto fight (game feature)
-Auto plays story mode maps (Trial ver)
-Auto play Multi events ALL day! No NRG required 
-Always upto date 


*Download*: https://warofthevisions.pixelbotter.net/wotvffbeBot.exe

Bot is 100% safe, doesn't inject anything into the game or ANY sort of client modification. Sits on top of bluestacks external to the game!
As always free version of the bot is included in the download with a slight delay after each battle  :Smile: 


Thanks!

----------


## PixelBott3r

Updated to grind Farplane all day with out using any NRG (Joins other rooms & wait till completion)

----------


## lutinaawk

> Game details: WAR OF THE VISIONS FINAL FANTASY BRAVE EXVIUS Global Official Site | SQUARE ENIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Auto watches ad
> -Auto fight (game feature)
> -Auto plays story mode maps
> -Auto giving receiving gifts to friends
> ...


how to download it?

----------


## PixelBott3r

Disord or website

----------


## Minikeit

> Game details: WAR OF THE VISIONS FINAL FANTASY BRAVE EXVIUS Global Official Site | SQUARE ENIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Auto watches ad
> -Auto fight (game feature)
> -Auto plays story mode maps
> -Auto giving receiving gifts to friends
> ...


Nice app woww

----------


## PixelBott3r

----------------4-6-2020------------------
-Added farplaceOptions.py ---pre check items or go straight to farplane

----------------4-3-2020------------------
-Fully customizable companion in story mode (You can choose element, friends, Highest level, etc)

-Added Farplane mode! Bot will auto join rooms so no NRG are consumed  :Smile: 
-Fixed various bugs

----------


## PixelBott3r

----------------4-10-2020------------------

Massive update & Feature:
-Added option to Create & Join Farplane events (Multi events)
-Able to create or join ANY/ALL Farplane/Multi events
-Auto disband/leave room after run
-All 3 modes available (Premium ver.) 
-Story, Farplane, Events

----------


## PixelBott3r

Update: All Day/Training rooms are now abailable

----------


## PixelBott3r

War Of The Visions Final Fantasy Brave Exvius Latest Bot v.2.0.0.2

----------------4-23-2020------------------
-Added Final Fantasy Tactics solo Farming
-Added Multi Secret Book Quest

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated to include Multi FFT: High Difficulty Quests

----------


## EzekielRichmanNgo

ty very much will try

----------


## PixelBott3r

----------------5-13-2020------------------
-Added the latest Solo & Multi events: Equipment Training Brual Difficulty

----------


## Water870806

Can u tell me step by step how does it work? I can’t find any faq

----------


## PixelBott3r

I'd recommend you to visit the discord. Everything you need is there also there's a readme in the download. It has step by step instruction.

----------


## PixelBott3r

New GUI:

----------


## PixelBott3r

Updated: Always play the latest multi event with out needing to update!

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated  :Wink:

----------


## PixelBott3r

v2 is back to public beta  :Wink:

----------


## PixelBott3r

Now includes free trial (1 hour everyday!)

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated:
added room 6 events

----------


## PixelBott3r

bot updated

----------


## PixelBott3r

Now supports Duel - Match battles (Farm unlimited times , no NRG required)

----------

